# Dish List needing updated...



## crackasmile (Nov 15, 2004)

The list of Dish Network lineup that is under the DBS Talk links on the main home page in the left column under INFORMATION PAGES needs severe updating as I found tonight when trying to compare AT60 with AT120. More than 10 differences compared to the current dish lineup including new channels and channels that have moved.

Thank you.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm sure some one will get on this. In the mean time, try out the EKB Dish Channel Chart. http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm or www.dishchannelchart.com

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The listings are currently under a complete overhaul. New lists are coming very soon!


----------



## ilovedbs (Aug 19, 2005)

Are you doint Direct Tv as well?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ilovedbs said:


> Are you doint Direct Tv as well?


Yes


----------

